# Боли в спине более полугода. Что делать?



## Skycity (9 Ноя 2019)

Всем здравствуйте.
Лечение проводится более 6 месяцев почти безрезультатно.Была сделана КТ-блокада спины, Hil-терапия, аппаратное вытяжение поясничного отдела, капельницы с эуфиллином + ксефокам, тиоктацид, мидокалм,  финлепсин.

Спина не болит примерно несколько недель, потом начинается все заново. Нейхрохирурги отказывают в операции, но сил терпеть эту боль терпеть больше нет: работать не могу, так как не могу долго сидеть и стоять, с недавнего времени делаю ЛФК и массаж несколько раз в неделю, но сейчас в очередной раз началось обострение.

Что можно мне сделать в этой ситуации? Назначенное лечение лишь ненадолго облегчает боль и значительно опустошает и без того пустой кошелек  Есть ли какой-нибудь просвет в этой ситуации?

Снимки МРТ за март и за август прикладываю, буду рада за любые советы.


----------



## La murr (9 Ноя 2019)

@Skycity, Маргарита, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Skycity (10 Ноя 2019)

Добрый день, снимки прикрепляю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2019)

Если спина не болит после лечения несколько недель и потом боль возвращается, то причина в неоптимальном двигательном стереотипе. То есть пораженный сегмент участвует в движениях позвоночника.
Уровень L4-5 всегда тяжело вывести из движения, надо много усилий и контроля поведения. 
Тут если и поможет операция, то только с фиксацией позвонков.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (13 Ноя 2019)

Skycity написал(а):


> с недавнего времени делаю ЛФК и массаж несколько раз в неделю


А можно чуть поподробнее этот момент? Может чего не так делаете?


----------



## Skycity (6 Дек 2019)

ЛФК самое простое по 15-20 минут, лёжа на спине поднимаем одну ногу потом вторую, упражнение "велосипед".
Очень реагирует спина на перепад погоды когда было -6 стало потом на следующий день -15.


----------

